# Kevin DeYoung: Heroes and Celebrities



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

Kevin DeYoung had an interesting blog post on the discussion regarding "celebrity" Pastors and I'm curious as to your thoughts on his take, which is kind of a middle ground position. 

Heroes and Celebrities – Kevin DeYoung


----------



## Jack K (Oct 13, 2011)

His basic thought is good. Someone is sure to quibble over his definitions of the terms "hero" and "celebrity," but that really isn't important. His point is that there are two ways to deal with being a well-known Christian, and such people ought to examine their lives and take steps to avoid acting like a "celebrity."

I would add that some of these well-known Christians have "celebrity-ness" thrust upon them, and for the rest of us it is important not to be jealous and to understand that these brothers and sisters will struggle with this.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Oct 13, 2011)

Hero = Paul
Celebrity = Apollos

Luke blogged about Paul, though.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 13, 2011)

How is Apollos a celebrity? He was an earnest, talented and useful brother of whom Paul thought very highly.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 13, 2011)

I would remember that almost every preacher we look up to now-a-days were once "celebrity" preacher. Edwards, Spurgeon, Whitfield, Calvin. All very famous in their day, all attracted big crowds.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't think Edwards attracted large crowds.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 14, 2011)

The point is that preachers must deal with their celebrity status, and it isn't always easy. Even small church pastors usually know the pressure of being both scrutinized and revered, often at the same time. For preachers who become famous, this is magnified exponentially. DeYoung is probably feeling some of that, and I applaud him for wrestling with it and writing about it.


----------

